# Software update?



## oldmillxxx (Jan 15, 2018)

So, I'm messing with the settings and at the bottom, under Software, there is the grayed out Update Software button. For grins I click on it and get a strange message telling me the battery is not sufficient to do this. WHAT? This is while the car is running and at 14.5V-15V.

Anyone see this and who can tell me what this means?


----------



## Michigan (Feb 6, 2018)

I just checked my 2018 Cruze. When I hit the "Software Update" button it checks, and comes back with "The software is the latest version 34.7.6"


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Does that use the OnStar data to update? Or will it use the data from a paired phone?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

My software update told me to save configuration to usb.


----------



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

It uses data to whatever your wifi is connected to. If it's your onstar wifi then yes it will use onstar data. If you have an unlimited plan through onstar then you have no problem. If not you can use your phone. Make sure your phone has unlimited data.


----------



## oldmillxxx (Jan 15, 2018)

I also get the Save Config to USB message mentioned above. I have done that twice, but there are no other options. I am not able to see what version I have either.

Not sure the Wi-Fi thing applies to all. Saw in another thread that it only appears to connect to say your home wi-fi with the 8" screen radio. My 7", along with others, do not seem to have that functionality.

I have my On-Star setup, but thus far I am unable to see any of the Diagnostics on the GM Owner Center's site. All data gives an error that it cannot connect.

Technology is great when it works...


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I would imagine that any updates would be supplied through onstar. If possible. 

As for the wifi. That's not onstar. That's supplied through ATT. Although the subscription is supposed to be through onstar. Mine is connected to my att hotspot account i already have. So now. My bill is no longer $20 for 1 hotspot device. It's now $40 for the device PLUS the car.


----------



## starslicer (Apr 16, 2018)

It all might be related to what year you have also. My Cruze is a 2016.5 with WIFI and there is no app store or anything. My co worker has a 2017 Cruze and hers has an app store icon and the MyLink screen is slightly different in that it shows the LTE icon on the left. Who knows what the 2018s can do. I know though when I hit the update software button, it starts looking for a USB stick. My guess is newer years behave differently and let you update it? What year is everyones car and what does the mylink screens look like?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

starslicer said:


> It all might be related to what year you have also. My Cruze is a 2016.5 with WIFI and there is no app store or anything. My co worker has a 2017 Cruze and hers has an app store icon and the MyLink screen is slightly different in that it shows the LTE icon on the left. Who knows what the 2018s can do. I know though when I hit the update software button, it starts looking for a USB stick. My guess is newer years behave differently and let you update it? What year is everyones car and what does the mylink screens look like?


Yup, my 8" 16.5 doesn't have the store and looks for a USB. I believe the 17+ 8" screens have OTA update capability. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## starslicer (Apr 16, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Yup, my 8" 16.5 doesn't have the store and looks for a USB. I believe the 17+ 8" screens have OTA update capability.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I got the bright idea a month ago to update it at my dealer after seeing my co workers 2017 8" diagonal screen. I figured hey, it's also an 8" diagonal screen so there is probably an update. They told me there was. So I said great, go ahead with it. I was figuring it would update to whatever software version the 2017 LTE 8" diagonal version has. Nah, they charged me 80 dollars and it looks the same as before.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

starslicer said:


> I got the bright idea a month ago to update it at my dealer after seeing my co workers 2017 8" diagonal screen. I figured hey, it's also an 8" diagonal screen so there is probably an update. They told me there was. So I said great, go ahead with it. I was figuring it would update to whatever software version the 2017 LTE 8" diagonal version has. Nah, they charged me 80 dollars and it looks the same as before.


Yeah mine was updated under B2B for issues with Android Auto connections. Didn't seem to change anything but it might be a little bit less buggy. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## starslicer (Apr 16, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> starslicer said:
> 
> 
> > I got the bright idea a month ago to update it at my dealer after seeing my co workers 2017 8" diagonal screen. I figured hey, it's also an 8" diagonal screen so there is probably an update. They told me there was. So I said great, go ahead with it. I was figuring it would update to whatever software version the 2017 LTE 8" diagonal version has. Nah, they charged me 80 dollars and it looks the same as before.
> ...


Im now worried GM will push down a wireless Android Auto update over the update someday and we'll be up a creek.


----------



## Jameslord6971 (Sep 4, 2019)

Michigan said:


> I just checked my 2018 Cruze. When I hit the "Software Update" button it checks, and comes back with "The software is the latest version 34.7.6"


Did you ever figure update out with cruze


----------



## oldmillxxx (Jan 15, 2018)

Not sure I ever figured it out...I quit trying. I figure it will happen OTA if there is one. OR, I will get something through My Chevy.

It sucks as I periodically get in the car, and have ZERO radio functionality. No backup camera, no radio, no Android Auto, nothing. Then after a random amount of time (anywhere from 5-12 mins) the screen will come on, and all boots up.


----------

